

Project Implicit - feelings outside conscious awareness/control - lhorie
https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/backgroundinformation.html

======
lhorie
The site has some interactive tests designed to make you think critically
about some common beliefs you might have (e.g. "I treat whites and blacks
equally")

